# 2006 warm-up: China 80 : Italy 85



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

June 26, 2006
Chinese national team against Italian national team

Chinese team: Wang ZhiZhi ( former NBA player, Mavericks,Clippers,Heats C/PF ) scored 26 points 
Yi JianLian ( potential top10 draft in 2007 PF/C ) scored 7 points.
Yao was not in this team.

no more detail about the italian team.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

zhaomi said:


> June 26, 2006
> Chinese national team against Italian national team
> 
> Chinese team: Wang ZhiZhi ( former NBA player, Mavericks,Clippers,Heats C/PF ) scored 26 points
> Yi JianLian ( *potential top10 draft* in 2007 PF/C ) *scored 7 points*.


lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm guessing his defense is what makes him Top 10???


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

TM said:


> I'm guessing his defense is what makes him Top 10???


No, it's his work ethic and team play (those of you who have watched him should know what I mean :biggrin: )


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

To think that the actual italian team is made mainly by bench-players and newcomes ... the starting players will join the NT in the next days/weeks.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

yi got 6 fouls and leave game early


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

sdfgtrew said:


> yi got 6 fouls and leave game early


are you serious? 6 fouls? weren't they playing by fiba rules?


----------

